# Repair Top of Rotted Floor Joist



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Not really. Fact is that your joists rotting has significantly lessened their structural integrity and adding a piece of 2x2 in place of the rotted portion is really a 2x2 sitting on a 2x6, which is not structurally equivalent to a 2x8.

My suggestion is to either totally replace the 2x8's that are rotted with new pressure treated 2x8's, or sister new 2x8's against the side of the existing 2x8's. Would either be feasible?


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I agree
Is the rotted parts the beams on the cantilevered end?
That would be even worse
Altho stress is on all of the joists


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Yeah, if the rot is on the cantilevered part that is worse. The top of a cantilevered portion of a joist is in tension, and the full integrity of a cantilevered joist is critical to its performance.


----------



## nightsurfer (Feb 8, 2009)

*Repair Top Rotted Floor Joist*

Thanks for your response. To clarify, the cantilevered portion of the 2 x 8 Joists go 11 feet through the exterior wall and into the house. 5 1/2 Feet are on the outside of the exterior wall. The rot is 12 inches from the exterior wall on 2 joists. The other joists are structurally sound. From the responses so far it appears some are suggesting that I cut off all the cantilevered joists and intstall a ledger board and put up new 2 x 8 joists.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

no that is not what is being said.you are being advised to replace the rotten 2x8 the full lenght that the existing ones are.Do not cut the cantileverd joist unless your prepared to install properly sized post on a proper footing you will need a permit for that kind of work


----------



## nightsurfer (Feb 8, 2009)

*Repair Top of Rotted Joist*

Unfortunately since the cantilevered joists go through a brick veneer wall into the house I would have to tear out a ceiling to replace the full length of the affected joists. The building code in my area would require footers, 6 x 6 posts and a permit if I cut off the cantilevered joists.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Usually you just add another joist along side the damaged joist As added suport


----------



## nightsurfer (Feb 8, 2009)

*Rotted Top of Deck Joist*

Thank you to everyone for the prompt and thoughtful replies.


----------



## cobracdn (Jan 27, 2009)

I would suggest strapping with a new joist along side also, but use a joist hanger on the house side.
Cheers


----------



## nightsurfer (Feb 8, 2009)

cobracdn said:


> I would suggest strapping with a new joist along side also, but use a joist hanger on the house side.
> Cheers


Cobracdn: Good Idea. Should I used a ledger lock or bolt to secure the joist hanger?


----------



## cobracdn (Jan 27, 2009)

Depend on the hangers you can get. Here our most common hangers have small holes in them and we use 2-1/2" or 3 " deck screws.
Cheers


----------



## nightsurfer (Feb 8, 2009)

*Rotted Tops of Joists*



cobracdn said:


> Depend on the hangers you can get. Here our most common hangers have small holes in them and we use 2-1/2" or 3 " deck screws.
> Cheers


Cobracdn . . . Thanks for your advice.


----------



## cobracdn (Jan 27, 2009)

Your welcome, good luck with the project  
Cheers


----------



## bwalley (Feb 10, 2009)

nightsurfer said:


> Unfortunately since the cantilevered joists go through a brick veneer wall into the house I would have to tear out a ceiling to replace the full length of the affected joists. The building code in my area would require footers, 6 x 6 posts and a permit if I cut off the cantilevered joists.


How much rot is there?

Where is the joist rotted?


----------



## cocobolo (Dec 16, 2008)

nightsurfer: cool handle BTW.
If I understand you correctly, 50% of your 11' long joists cantilever outside the house.
It appears that you have a slightly different code requirement for cantilevers than we do here.
We are permitted 1/3 of the joist length to cantilever, so in the case of a 12' joist for example, only 4' could be outside.
Are the existing joists pressure treated or not? Doesn't sound like it.
I must wonder if two are gone, how far behind can the others be?
One other point, do you have an exit of some kind going from inside the house directly to the deck? I would guess you likely do.
We have a requirement here that the surface of any adjoining deck must be a nominal 2" below the inside floor. That means that when we cantilever a small deck, we must use a 2 x 10 joist. The top of the outside portion has 2" cut off the top. Thus leaving you a 2 x 8 outside.
I think if I were you to avoid any future problems, and I think I can see them arising, that I would remove the existing deck and use the proper footings and posts with appropriate beam to carry your new p.t. joists.
A deck up in the air is no place to mess with. You will be much happier when it is done right.


----------



## cobracdn (Jan 27, 2009)

nightsurfer said:


> To clarify, the cantilevered portion of the 2 x 8 Joists go 11 feet through the exterior wall and into the house. 5 1/2 Feet are on the outside of the exterior wall.


Cheers


----------



## cocobolo (Dec 16, 2008)

That certainly makes more sense.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 27, 2009)

if available where you are, you would be wise to use a couple pieces of "Paralam", one on each side of the rotted joist. they re very light and incredibly strong and rigid. you don't want to add much more weight to the rotted joist, and be sure to lap it onto solid part of joist at least 4" or more, each way from rotted section


----------

